# Jumped In With Both Feet!



## ussroonie (Aug 6, 2007)

Hey there.

Yep, we're here, just bought our outback 28rsds, and we're off to play with it this weekend.

It's a far cry from the 1975 terry trailer we had 5 years ago. We look forward to having a tt that is not
always broken/malfunctioning!

It's sure nice to find one that suits our large family too.

Look forward to posting more, and learning more about this new machine!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Cameron
















AND







on your new 28rsds!

Enjoy and Happy Camping!


----------



## Georgia Campers (Aug 7, 2007)

Cameron Harrison said:


> Hey there.
> 
> Yep, we're here, just bought our outback 28rsds, and we're off to play with it this weekend.
> 
> ...


Congrats - We're newbies too.







We just bought the same model last month, after 18 years in a tent and 2 years in a pop up! We're feeling a little overwhelmed, but this site has been awesome!!! We've asked some pretty dumb questions and gotten great answers. Also, the archives are great to look through. Have fun! 
Shannon


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

W







E







L







C







O







M







E


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

AND










HEIDI


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Congratulations!! You will love this site and the people here. Very friendly and offer great support and advice.
Good luck!! Someday we hope to be traveling out to your neck of the woods with the TT. we have been there often, but in hotels. (our favorite is the Fairmont Banff Springs!)


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

skippershe said:


> Hi Cameron
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dawn.....where do you come up with this stuff. I laugh eveytime we welocme someone here because im curious to see what annimation you have put together.


----------



## Kamm (Apr 27, 2007)

congatulations on the new tt. It's good to see another Canadian Outbacker too!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

* Welcome! Place this on your key board*







*and you'll always be ready* *to log on! *
*My dog Cricket also welcomes you*!









So does Poppadoc mean we have another doc in the house? how old are the 7 little Outbackers?


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey! Welcome, and enjoy the trailer. We have that model and with 3 kids on a rainy day, it's the best!

Doxie, where do I get a keyboard with that button?????


----------



## ussroonie (Aug 6, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> * Welcome! Place this on your key board*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, whatsup doc? The little ones, they range in ages from 14 to 1.

Cool button!


----------



## ussroonie (Aug 6, 2007)

dpthomasjr said:


> Congratulations!! You will love this site and the people here. Very friendly and offer great support and advice.
> Good luck!! Someday we hope to be traveling out to your neck of the woods with the TT. we have been there often, but in hotels. (our favorite is the Fairmont Banff Springs!)


oooo. Nice hotel.







Gotta Love those mountains!!


----------



## ussroonie (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks everyone! It's good to see how friendly outbackers are! Should make for good times around the campfire!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Zymurgist said:


> Hey! Welcome, and enjoy the trailer. We have that model and with 3 kids on a rainy day, it's the best!
> 
> Doxie, where do I get a keyboard with that button?????


Imagechef.com


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Cameron Harrison said:


> Thanks everyone! It's good to see how friendly outbackers are! Should make for good times around the campfire!


If you only knew







Outbackers motto: What Happens At Outbackers Gatherings Stays At Outbackers Gatherings







Well, that's one of the mottos. The most important one is that if you ever get a SOB ( some other brand) trailer you are still an Outbacker. Once An Outbacker, Always An Outbacker







Doug sez so!


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Both feet are the way to jump in. Welcome to Outbackers. I know you will have a great time with your Outback.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Let me add a warm southern welcome to y'all, too!









Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

WELCOME!!

We JUMPED in with both feet in May with the same trailer.







We have VERY pleased with this unit. It has been a couple of weeks since we have been out, and will be about another month before we go out again.

ENJOY!!!


----------



## ussroonie (Aug 6, 2007)

wtscl said:


> WELCOME!!
> 
> We JUMPED in with both feet in May with the same trailer.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Good to hear you have been enjoying it. I'm sure we TOTALLY will too.


----------



## ussroonie (Aug 6, 2007)

mswalt said:


> Let me add a warm southern welcome to y'all, too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks y'all! er I mean, Good Day, Eh?


----------

